
Urine, Phosphorus, and the Philosopher's Stone - benbreen
https://resobscura.blogspot.com/2017/06/urine-phosphorus-and-philosophers-stone.html
======
calafrax
Just read The Baroque Cycle - you can learn all this and more in much more
entertaining form.

------
pacaro
The article touches on the relationship between Phosphorus and Lucifer, it's
also noteworthy that Phosphorus was the name given to Venus when appearing as
the Morning Star (as the Evening Star it was Hesperus)

